# Scotland offering gay Ugandans asylum



## Dak (Feb 28, 2014)

As much of a culture shock that would be, good on Scotland for stepping up and offering asylum.  

​ *Scots bid to offer Ugandan gay law asylum*

Gerry Braiden
Senior reporter



  Friday 28 February 2014 
   SCOTLAND is to offer asylum to Ugandans facing persecution under the  country's oppressive new legislation against its gay population.







  ANGRY: The new anti-gay  laws in Uganda has sparked demonstrations in a number of areas, but many  are afraid to show their faces. Picture: EPA 

     Humza Yousaf, Minister For External Affairs, has written to UK  Foreign Secretary William Hague detailing the Scottish Government's  gesture to welcome "any Ugandan" persecuted by the new laws.


 It comes on the back of an outcry from the international community at  the Ugandan anti-gay legislation and concern over the welcome being  extended to countries with anti-gay laws during the Glasgow 2014  Commonwealth Games. 



 With prominent members of the Ugandan government due in Glasgow this  summer, the  Scottish Government will also meet representatives of LGBT  (lesbian, gay, bisexual, and transgender) groups to discuss proposals on  handling human rights issues during the event.


*Ugandan leader Yoweri  Museveni this week signed a bill that includes life sentences for gay sex and same-sex marriage.*


 The Commonwealth country had already outlawed same-sex relations but  the new law allows life imprisonment as the penalty for acts of  "aggravated homosexuality" and also criminalises the "promotion" of  homosexuality", where activists encourage others to reveal publicly they  are gay.


 Lesbians are covered by the bill for the first time.


 A day after President Museveni enacted the law a Ugandan newspaper  published a list of what it called the country's 200 top homosexuals,  including some who previously had not identified themselves as gay.
 In his letter Mr Yousaf has urged Mr Hague "to offer asylum to any  Ugandans who feels threatened or persecuted by the legis*lation", adding  that "Scotland will play her part in providing asylum for those seeking  refuge from this draconian legislation".


 He adds that during the  Games "no one from any part of the  Commonwealth who visits Scotland will be under any doubt about our  values as a welcoming, open and tolerant society".


 A senior source said: "The issue is now so high profile it is hardly  something the Scottish Government or anyone involved in the Games can  now shy away from."


 Some 41 nations in the 54-member Commonwealth have laws banning  homosexuality, many of which date to British Empire legislation that was  never repealed. 



 It is understood discussions with LGBT groups will also focus on  other nations with draconian anti-gay laws, such as Nigeria, with  efforts also channelled towards attitudes within Scotland's indigenous  Pakistani community. 



 Mr Yousaf said: "The Anti-Homosexuality Bill in Uganda is a huge step  back for equality and  I have written to the UK Government asking it to  make the strongest possible representations to the Government of  Uganda.


 "I have also urged the UK Foreign Secretary to offer asylum to any  Ugandans who suffer threat or persecution as a result of the  legislation. 
 "Ugandan legislation flies in the face of Scotland's values as a  welcoming, open and tolerant society and we will continue to monitor the  situation closely." 



 The Kaleidoscope Trust, set up in 2011 to pressure Britain's  politicians on LGBT rights in the Commonwealth, welcomed the move,  adding: "We have always felt the Games had an important part to play in  tackling the scandal of LGBT abuses in the Commonwealth and welcome the  Scottish Government taking the bull by the horns."


 The Foreign Office had not  yet received Mr Yousaf's correspondence  but in a previous statement Mr Hague said: "We ask the government of  Uganda to protect all its citizens and encourage tolerance, equality and  respect. We will continue to press the government of Uganda to defend  human rights for all, without discrimination on any grounds."


----------



## Ogoma (Feb 28, 2014)

That is so wonderful of Scotland. I hope other territories/countries follow their lead.

Museveni is monster and a fool. All this under the guise of Christianity. Shame on him, his wife, and anyone in Uganda that supports this bill.


----------



## okange76 (Feb 28, 2014)

You know what pisses me off the most about many of these African leaders is the rampant hypocrisy.  These guys have babies in every county, multiple misstress in every city and yet show up in public with the main wife and claim Christianity. Many of them have 2 or 3 wives including those concubines. Museveni is a known murderer and adulterer with a devout Christian wife. Why she stays with him is beyond me.

A Ugandan acquaintance of mine found out he had 40 siblings when they all showed up for his father's funeral. Daddy was a DR. and the current Minister of Health and Social Services who travelled extensively all over the country.


----------



## Kanky (Feb 28, 2014)

Half the country should pretend to be gay and get up out of there.


----------



## BKbeauty (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm guessing 95% of Uganda will be running out of the closet after this announcement!


----------



## menina (Feb 28, 2014)

Now THAT (Ugandan law) is anti-gay...


----------



## vani (Feb 28, 2014)

BKbeauty said:


> I'm guessing 95% of Uganda will be running out of the closet after this announcement!






It's reallt great of Scotland to do this. This law is so cruel and hypocritical, I can hardly believe it.

Instead of putting gay people in jail, they should put murderer, rapists and pedophiles in there. You know, people who are _actually_ hurting others.

I'll bet my savings they don't really put cheaters, liars and men who have sex out of wedlock in jail for life.


----------



## Ogoma (Feb 28, 2014)

BKbeauty said:


> I'm guessing 95% of Uganda will be running out of the closet after this announcement!



Won't be a bad strategy .

I am guessing they would start with the 200 names on the published list.


----------



## Ogoma (Feb 28, 2014)

okange76 said:


> You know what pisses me off the most about many of these African leaders is the rampant hypocrisy.  These guys have babies in every county, multiple misstress in every city and yet show up in public with the main wife and claim Christianity. Many of them have 2 or 3 wives including those concubines. Museveni is a known murderer and adulterer with a devout Christian wife. Why she stays with him is beyond me.
> 
> A Ugandan acquaintance of mine found out he had 40 siblings when they all showed up for his father's funeral. Daddy was a DR. and the current Minister of Health and Social Services who travelled extensively all over the country.



His wife is one of the major backers and promoters of this bill so she is just as evil as he is. She is also very connected to Republican Christian groups in the US.


----------



## Mitre (Feb 28, 2014)

Another example of a sociopath or narcissist in power; someone IM me several months ago and ask why I post so much data about personality disorders. This is a good example of why I post these articles so one can recognize the personality and do something about it. It is so much easier to fight the devil you know.


----------



## okange76 (Mar 1, 2014)

Click this link at your own risk.  They just burnt a gay man alive on the street in Uganda.  Children are standing around watching him burn. This is not right.

http://www.ynaija.com/shocking-gay-...i-homosexual-mob-in-uganda-viewer-discretion/


----------



## Dak (Mar 1, 2014)

I can't watch that, just to hear that it happened is horrible enough.  That poor man.  Mob mentality, like a pack of dogs.


----------



## Dak (Mar 1, 2014)

Mitre said:


> Another example of a sociopath or narcissist in power; someone IM me several months ago and ask why I post so much data about personality disorders. This is a good example of why I post these articles so one can recognize the personality and do something about it. It is so much easier to fight the devil you know.



I have no idea of your posting history.  If a topic doesn't interest me I won't click on it.

The subject of this thread is different from what you're describing though.  This is about a country with no ties to Uganda, (aside from shared humanity) offering refuge from a terrible situation.  

I do agree with you regarding being able to recognize personality disorders.  I wish I had better trained my son for what he might encounter in high school.  There are so many more young people with mental illness than when I went to school.


----------



## cami88 (Mar 1, 2014)

Why did I click that link?  That was the most disturbing thing I've seen in a long time.


----------



## JaneBond007 (Mar 1, 2014)

Africans will get along just fine in Scotland, just like any other immigrant elsewhere.  It's not that much of a culture shock.  I'm glad for them.


----------



## prettynatural (Mar 1, 2014)

That link in that picture is horrific! That is not God's love that's evil!


----------



## Okay (Mar 1, 2014)

How great of Scotland to do this!!!


----------



## Holla (Mar 1, 2014)

Kanky said:


> Half the country should pretend to be gay and get up out of there.



Ug is an extremely poor country so they should do just that. When I went there years ago, I could not believe the level of poverty that I saw. The Ug government should be more concerned about their people's economic survival, health and education levels than their morality.  Why stay and live in such conditions where the politicians are more concerned about who is screwing who.


----------



## lorr1e1 (Nov 21, 2020)

Dak said:


> As much of a culture shock that would be, good on Scotland for stepping up and offering asylum.
> 
> 
> ​*Scots bid to offer Ugandan gay law asylum*
> ...


It'll be a culture shock for the Africans not the other way round. Plenty of blacks in Scotland I'm one of them.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Dec 2, 2020)

lorr1e1 said:


> It'll be a culture shock for the Africans not the other way round. Plenty of blacks in Scotland I'm one of them.


How is it for you there?


----------



## lorr1e1 (Dec 2, 2020)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> How is it for you there?


no different to any other part of the UK.  i was born and bred here


----------



## RUBY (Dec 9, 2020)

This new layout has some old threads being bumped.


----------

